

Ask HN: Are you planning to move HN to IPv6? - lookforipv6

Are you planning to move HN to IPv6?<p>It would be great to see in IPv6 the content of this site.
======
wmf
What's the benefit?

I would expect pg to adopt IPv6 right after he replaces his table-based markup
with CSS.

~~~
lookforipv6
honestly not many, but:

they have to do it sooner or later, the sooner the better.

it would be an example to other people here deploying their websites (may be
this is to late to little but some people really would follow their example)

because it is the right think to do.

because contrary to css vs tables, ipv6 is not backward compatible with ipv4.

and because i could add their website to my experiment, but that it is more in
my benefit than in theirs =).

